

The History of Patenting the E-Cigarette - wormold
https://pointsadhsblog.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/the-strange-and-complicated-history-of-patenting-the-e-cigarette

======
Apofis
A lot of people swear by E-Ciggs... and if Nicotine is truly no more harmful
than Caffeine, then all the power to them. It's very interesting to see just
how much effort went into bring E-Ciggs to market.

The blog itself is pretty interesting overall.

